
To Listen Without Consent – Abusing the HTML5 Speech - lelf
http://blog.guya.net/2014/04/07/to-listen-without-consent-abusing-the-html5-speech
======
pearjuice
Related bug report:
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=360448](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=360448)

